# BL Hospital, July 2015



## Conrad (Jul 7, 2015)

This hospital was in use until June of this year when it's shiny new replacement opened adjacent to it. It was my first site that was being boarded up on the outside while I was inside, SlimJim lent me a hi-vis which got me past the security desk without any problems, I didn't photograph any of the ground floor because that was where security did there rounds, on my way out I had to walk past security several times trying to find the main entrance, each time he eyed me for longer and I was feeling more and more conspicuous, especially since the workers had all left by now, In the end I lost my nerve and left through the nearest alarmed fire exit. 

I didn't get my tripod out for this one as I wanted to stay mobile despite the working lights there are some blurry shots due to low light conditions.

Most of the medical equipment is gone but plenty of larger fixtures are still here,































I didn't try the lift but it was still on, childproof grate on the stairs, 




























I can't remember what this room was called but it contains every issue of the Lancet and British Medical Journal dating back a while, it also had many medical magazines. I bet no one reads them.










Textbook of Pain,




Empty patient record room,










Old school word art,
















D better not stand for death,




Boiler room,




I don't know why this bin is hung from the ceiling maybe there was a leak but its not even hung from a pipe.



Fin.


----------



## mookster (Jul 7, 2015)

As fresh as they come!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 7, 2015)

Nicely done. You spent most of the time ducking and dodging security. Well done. Sometimes doctors will - or might discuss a medical case and they might use previous copies of the British Medical Journal. I knew a doctor who kept all his old copies. Sluicemaster four is used for cleaning bedpans and urinals. As for the suspended bin - no idea. Was there any holes in the bottom of the bin? The letter D stands for Vitamin D, such as oily fish, sardines, mackerel and salmon also you'll find it in your daily plate of cereal.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 7, 2015)

mookster said:


> As fresh as they come!



It could use some peeling paint to be honest.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 7, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely done. You spent most of the time ducking and dodging security. Well done. Sometimes doctors will - or might discuss a medical case and they might use previous copies of the British Medical Journal. I knew a doctor who kept all his old copies. Sluicemaster four is used for cleaning bedpans and urinals. As for the suspended bin - no idea. Was there any holes in the bottom of the bin? The letter D stands for Vitamin D, such as oily fish, sardines, mackerel and salmon also you'll find it in your daily plate of cereal.



Now I come to think of it it may have been called the reference room, I had hoped the sluicemaster would be for something more exciting like splicing DNA, oh well.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2015)

What a minter! Groundbreaking stuff. Fantastic photos throughout. 
Mission completed! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 8, 2015)

Lucky you in before it gets knocked about and it sounds like your departure was eventful! Cracking photos you've got.


----------



## rockfordstone (Jul 9, 2015)

great to see something so fresh, thanks very much


----------



## HughieD (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow...lights on etc. That's a minter!


----------



## smiler (Jul 9, 2015)

Cracking report and pics, I enjoyed it,Thanks


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 9, 2015)

Alarmed exit  I wondered how you made your escape after I left you here, you tart  Ballsy stuff, but I don't regret pussying out on this one!


----------



## Conrad (Jul 9, 2015)

SlimJim said:


> Alarmed exit  I wondered how you made your escape after I left you here, you tart  Ballsy stuff, but I don't regret pussying out on this one!



You were right defiantly a t-shirt on kind of mission, thanks for the hi-vis


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 10, 2015)

This is great!! Fair play to you for being bold as brass past secca!


----------



## Potter (Jul 18, 2015)

Now that's what I call fresh.


----------

